# عالجي خلافك الزوجي بكل رومانسيةَ!



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2009)

عالجي خلافك الزوجي بكل رومانسيةَ!      











حينما يحل خلاف بيني وبين زوجي فعادته لا يعطيني مجالاً لأتحدث وأعبر عما بداخلي؛ وإنما يصب علي سيل من الاتهام والنقد واللوم ثم يتركني ويذهب!! وبعدها أجلس حزينة أحدث نفسي وأتمنى أن أبدي وجهة نظري ولو مرة وبالقدر الكافي!!

انا كل يوم بكتبله رسالة..
وفي يوم من الأيام حصل بيني وبينه سوء تفاهم، وكالعادة ألقى ما في جعبته من اللوم والعتاب ثم هم  بالخروج؛ ولكن هذه المرة خطرت لي فكرة وعزمت على تنفيذها.. قمت بكتابة كل ما في نفسي بورقة حيث بدأت بمقدمة جميلة تخللها عبارات شكر وثناء ثم دخلت في صلب الموضوع ودونت كل ما أريد قوله، وختمت ذلك بشكره على سعة صدره وحسن تقبله، وطبعا ـ كما هي عادتي ـ لم أنس تجميل الرسالة وتزيينها، ثم وضعتها في ظرف معطر، وبعد رجوعه كنت قد هيأت له مكان جلوسه في غرفة النوم، ووضعت أمامه طاولة صغيرة وعليها كوب من العصير الطازج، وبجانبه رسالتي، وحينما هم بالدخول إلى الغرفة حاولت أن أشغل نفسي بأي أمر، وذلك لأعطيه الراحة التامة لقراءتها والاطلاع عليها!!

وبعد أن انتهى من قراءتها دخلت عليه، وبدأنا نتناقش بالموضوع بكل هدوء، وكانت نفسيته هادئة جدا؛ مما جعله يتجاوب معي بكل أريحية؛ بل إنه  اعتذر عن خطئه وسوء تجاوبه معي، وأبدى أسفه!! حمدت الله كثيرا فبذلك حصل لي ما أريد وما كنت أصبو إليه وتم علاج مشكلتي بكل تفاهم وهدوء..


----------



## girgis2 (31 مايو 2009)

*ههههه*

*فكرة حلوة برضة*

*شكرااا كليم*


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2009)

طبعا التفاهم احسن حاجه 

والهدوء بيمتص اى غضب 

شكراااااااااااااا كليمو

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2009)

اتصدق فكره حلوه يا كليمو 
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على الافكار الحلوه دى​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> طبعا التفاهم احسن حاجه
> 
> والهدوء بيمتص اى غضب
> 
> ...






الله يهدي كل الناس

ويعطينا النعمة والبركة بدخولوه بيوتنا

شكرا كاندي الرب يباركك


----------



## المجدلية (1 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا كليموووووووووووووووووو +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2009)

swety 

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Rosetta (4 يونيو 2009)

*رااااااااائع الموضوع 
الرب يباركك كليمو +​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## queen of heart (14 يوليو 2009)

كلامك صح كليمو اهم شئ يجعل الحياه الزوجيه تستمر هيا التفاهم بين الزوجين لان ايه الفايده من العناد هيجئ عل حساب الزوجين ومش هيحل المشكله
شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## happy angel (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يوليو 2009)

*حل كتير جميييل ومفيد
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

queen of hear


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا
الشكر لمرورك المميز

سلام المسيح


----------



## just member (19 يوليو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على النصائح الجميلة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مميز لكن ياريت هى تسمع كلامك لأن هو غلبان دائما ههههههههه
شكراا​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

just member

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## marmourafour (9 أغسطس 2009)

فكرة رائعة يا كليمو
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## shery_pro (18 أغسطس 2009)

فكرة جميلة


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

marmourafour

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

shery_pro

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مرمورة

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Coptic+ (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*فكرة رائعة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

M1ged

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

